# Will there be a schematic for the Leprechaun?



## Robusto (Oct 13, 2019)

Resolved


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 13, 2019)

See the thread about the Leprechaun troubleshooting. It has a schematic posted.


----------



## Robusto (Oct 13, 2019)

That schematic is not for the Leprechaun, just to prevent future confusion.


----------



## HybrisBehemoth (Mar 8, 2020)

Any news on the Leprechaun schematic? The one linked to in this thread looks like the Pythagoras.


----------



## vigilante398 (Mar 9, 2020)

I was troubleshooting one a while ago and PedalPCB gave me a link to the schematic, but apparently that link is dead now. Try reaching out to them directly.


----------



## HybrisBehemoth (Apr 3, 2020)

Here it is


----------

